# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) برنامج أغلى برنامج على الأيفون::900$::: لمشاهدة كاميرات العالم:: مع الشرح!!!

## DARIFBS

إسم البرنامج: iRa Pro  الفئة: الأعمال.  تاريخ الإصدار: Mar 18, 2009  الإصدار: الأخير. 2.1  الحجم: 0.5 MB.  يعمل على كل الاصدارات.  السعر: $899.99     * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* باختصار عمل البرنامج: هو مشاهدة كل كاميرات في النت...في كل دول العالم المتوفرة   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الصور:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *التحميل:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *أو* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *أو*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *شرح الحصول على أرقام IP لكاميرات أخرى وسرية...* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    طريق استخدام الرنامج  اول ما تفتح البرنامج تجيك هذا الصفحة تختار زر الإعدادات  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   بعدين تختار Defaults الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وبعدين تختار السهم الأزرق (مثل الي في الصورة) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وبعدين تختار add new camera الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    وبعدين تختار نوع الكاميرا وفي هذي الحالة اختار Axis – Motion JPEG الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الآن نروح على العم قوقل واكتب في البحث   inurl:/view/index.shtml  أو اضغط على هذا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  طبعا راح تجيك عنواوين (الـ IP ) بالكاميرات (فيه عشرات الصفحات)  سجل عندك رقم الـ ip حق الكاميرا الي تبيها. مثلا الي في الصورة (رقم 1 في الصورة) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الحين نرجع الى البرنامج ويهمنا فقط ثلاث خانات  الأولى للإسم (اختار الإسم الي تبيه)  الثانية تحط فيها الـ IP الي اخذناه من قوقل  الـ port (طبعا اذا كان موجود – راجع الصورة السابقة رقم 2) إذا كان مو موجود اتركه بدون تغيير  الكاميرات الي تجي إسم فقط بدون رقم للـ IP , تقدر تكتب الإسم (الي موجود في بحث قوقل) في مكان الـ IP وتشتغل معاك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بعدين نختار حفظ Save    نرجع للصفحة الرئيسية للبرنامج وراح تطلع معانا الكاميرا إن شاء الله  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    تضغط على الكاميرا وراح تصير بكبر الشاشة وتقدر تاخذ صورة منها بالضغط على صورة الكامير   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
منقول للافادة
شكرا لصاحب الموضوع الاصلي وكل من ساهم في شرح البرنامج

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

دائما مواضيعك
مميزة وحصرية
جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## azghar20

Thaaanksssssssssss

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Newtoop

> إسم البرنامج: iRa Pro  الفئة: الأعمال.  تاريخ الإصدار: Mar 18, 2009  الإصدار: الأخير. 2.1  الحجم: 0.5 MB.  يعمل على كل الاصدارات.  السعر: $899.99     * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* باختصار عمل البرنامج: هو مشاهدة كل كاميرات في النت...في كل دول العالم المتوفرة   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الصور:
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *التحميل:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *أو* 
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *أو*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *شرح الحصول على أرقام IP لكاميرات أخرى وسرية...* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    طريق استخدام الرنامج  اول ما تفتح البرنامج تجيك هذا الصفحة تختار زر الإعدادات  
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   بعدين تختار Defaults الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وبعدين تختار السهم الأزرق (مثل الي في الصورة) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وبعدين تختار add new camera الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    وبعدين تختار نوع الكاميرا وفي هذي الحالة اختار Axis – Motion JPEG الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الآن نروح على العم قوقل واكتب في البحث   inurl:/view/index.shtml  أو اضغط على هذا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  طبعا راح تجيك عنواوين (الـ IP ) بالكاميرات (فيه عشرات الصفحات)  سجل عندك رقم الـ ip حق الكاميرا الي تبيها. مثلا الي في الصورة (رقم 1 في الصورة) 
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الحين نرجع الى البرنامج ويهمنا فقط ثلاث خانات  الأولى للإسم (اختار الإسم الي تبيه)  الثانية تحط فيها الـ IP الي اخذناه من قوقل  الـ port (طبعا اذا كان موجود – راجع الصورة السابقة رقم 2) إذا كان مو موجود اتركه بدون تغيير  الكاميرات الي تجي إسم فقط بدون رقم للـ IP , تقدر تكتب الإسم (الي موجود في بحث قوقل) في مكان الـ IP وتشتغل معاك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بعدين نختار حفظ Save    نرجع للصفحة الرئيسية للبرنامج وراح تطلع معانا الكاميرا إن شاء الله  
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    تضغط على الكاميرا وراح تصير بكبر الشاشة وتقدر تاخذ صورة منها بالضغط على صورة الكامير   
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
> منقول للافادة
> شكرا لصاحب الموضوع الاصلي وكل من ساهم في شرح البرنامج

 الله يقويكم

----------


## pradazara

mercci

----------


## youqas

شكرا شكرا

----------

